# Help! Battered Sausage Problem



## MeanMom (Nov 11, 2010)

Quick question as the 'great god google' has failed me 

Battered Sausage? How much carb for the batter? Pesky school dinner tomorrow 

(Katie is vegetarian, she says, but does eat meat sausages of all things )

wooops overuse of smilies there


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

Depends on the size of the sausage I suppose, but this site gives 20g per chip shop battered sausage:

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/calories/chip-shop-sausage-in-batter-2265002

Cheaper sausages might have carb fillers in them too, like breadcrumbs.


----------



## bev (Nov 11, 2010)

If Alex has one from the chip shop we do it as 20 carbs as its hard to know whether the sausage is full of breadcrumbs or rusk. These are for the ones about 6 inches long.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

p.s. Have Katie's school never seen Jamie Oliver's programmes?


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> p.s. Have Katie's school never seen Jamie Oliver's programmes?



 It's Mufti Day and a special day at school (various reasons)

Actually they are normally very good and she has had this before (she took the batter off that time) and said the sausage was really meaty (she is an expert - her Dad's fault - wouldnt touch the things myself )

Thanks x

Edit - just found battered sausage in my Carbs and Cals book - sure it wasnt there earlier! The one in there is huge (weight 137g cals 410 carbs 30) but K tells me now that the one at school was half the size, but she had two! [throws calculator out of window]


----------

